# Deer hunters seen any moose???



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Anyone spotting moose in the M6 area please PM me. This area covers SD to Grand Forks to DL TO Oakes ...nay info appreciated THANKS


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Saw a cow in the corn north of Jud. Took some pic's but that was it.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We had a cow on our land about 3 weeks ago who knows where it is now.


----------



## Bonham (May 24, 2004)

There has been one standing in a field about 1000 yards to the west of I29 about 1/2 mile south of Gardner the last two mornings I have driven to work. I would guess it was a bull by the size but not sure. It was standing there this morning at 7:45. Good Luck


----------



## bkartes (Nov 14, 2003)

There was a Bull Moose west of Adrian south of the 46 a couple weeks back


----------

